# A Good Read...



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am not an avid reader (1 book every couple of months usually), but I picked up a book yesterday at B&N because I hadn't read anything in about a month.

I got this new book Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Outlaw Motorcycle Gang, and I read the entire thing in one day.

Basic synopsis is that an ATF agent goes under cover and ends up becomng a full fledge member of the Mongols MC, which is one of the most notorious MC out there. He even becomes the vice president of his chapter.

I highly suggest it if you are looking for an easy read with a little excitment mixed in. It is about 300 pages, but those 300 pages fly by.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm so picking that up! Thanks for the heads up, it sounds great!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Let me know what you think after you read it. 

I bought it yesterday around 2 and I was done by 11:30 last night. It definitely sucked me in.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That reminds me of a book that I read, "NewJack: Guarding Sing Sing" by Ted Conover. I'm sure a lot of you have heard of it. Ted is a journalist, wanted to do a story on Sing Sing, but wasn't allowed in. He then decided to apply for a corrections job, went through the academy, and ended up at Sing Sing. He tells stories of the inmates, other guards, and living the life of a guard.

I thought it was a great book. I read it last year and still think about what Ted Conover (as well as all corrections officers) went and go through to work in a prison.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

john77";p="68869 said:


> Let me know what you think after you read it.
> 
> I bought it yesterday around 2 and I was done by 11:30 last night. It definitely sucked me in.


I won't be able to read it for at least a month, I have a list of other books I've borrowed that need to get read first...AND harry potter is coming out on friday


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Jonh77 if you liked that book, read "Into the Abyss". The book is simular to the one you just read, but it deals with the Hells Angels. I thought it was a great read, also check out "Monster" the life of a LA crip.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

john77";p="68854 said:


> I am not an avid reader (1 book every couple of months usually), but I picked up a book yesterday at B&N because I hadn't read anything in about a month.
> 
> I got this new book Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Outlaw Motorcycle Gang, and I read the entire thing in one day.
> 
> ...


yeah its a great book. there was a movie about it, charlie sheen was the cop. great read!!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I can't find any information about a movie with Charlie Sheen, but I did find out they are making one for release in 2006 with Mel Gibson as William Queen (a.k.a Billy St. John.

EOD do you know the name of the movie with Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

All three of those books are great, I thought Under and Alone was the best. Another good book, one of the best I have ever read is "It's not all coffee and donuts" It was written by an ex Lawrence Mass cop. Anyone who wants to be a cop should read it, and any old vets will say it reminds them of thier deptartment.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

john77";p="69052 said:


> I can't find any information about a movie with Charlie Sheen, but I did find out they are making one for release in 2006 with Mel Gibson as William Queen (a.k.a Billy St. John.
> 
> EOD do you know the name of the movie with Charlie Sheen?


not sure if its the same guy, but its based on a true story.

[web:dd31d996fc]http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103805/[/web:dd31d996fc]


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it is not the same guy. The book I read took place from 1998-2000, and that movie was made in 1992.

It will be interesting to see Mel Gibson try to pull off this roll. It has been a long time since Mad Max was made, and I just don't see him as a hardcore biker thug.


----------



## mikehammer (May 1, 2005)

No Lights, No Sirens by Robert Cea &amp; The Brass Wall by David Kocieniewski ... 

Both great reads ...


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Ordered both today, Cea's and Queen's books, look forward to their arrival. 





carpe diem!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I read "Enemy" by Lee Child last month.. excellent book... first one i;ve read in years.


----------

